# R.I.P. Paul Walker



## Schmücker (1. Dezember 2013)

Hollywood-Star Paul Walker stirbt bei Autounfall - Leute - Bild.de


----------



## Klutten (1. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du nicht möchtest, dass dieser Thread genau so schnell wieder geschlossen wird, wie du für die Erstellung gebraucht hast, dann fülle ihn bitte mit Inhalt! Ein weiterführender Link zu einer fremden Plattform ist unzureichend. Zu einer Nachricht gehört es, dass alle nötigen Informationen hier im Forum zu finden sind.


----------



## Schmücker (1. Dezember 2013)

sorry in diesem fall fehlen mir die worte


----------

